# What type, how, Q's like that!!



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Someone posted a link not too long ago on here which I was looking at last night when I noticed this picture. Im in the process of upgrading my Mannies tank to a 180Gal and wouldnt mind going along this route.

What is that grass type plant? How hard is it to grow? Would I need anything special?

Im not intending to have a full tank like that but certainly intending to have a large area and then an overgrown/large plant area along one side and across the back.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, with the work needed to even get high demand plants to grow, I don't think they're very "hard" to keep alive once you have the necessities if you catch my drift. You have to set things up properly from the start, ie high powered lighting, PROPER FERTILIZING (as in dosing with both micro and macro nutrients, not just Iron) and CO2 along with a suitable substrate. After that, it's just water changes and redosing fertilizer, which is easy.

The plant that is, looks to be dwarf hairgrass. You'll need high light, CO2, good planted substrate and fertilizer to get a dense carpet effect like that. I think planted tanks in general if you set up properly are easy to "grow" so I don't think you'll have any trouble if you go that route.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Well, with the work needed to even get high demand plants to grow, I don't think they're very "hard" to keep alive once you have the necessities if you catch my drift. You have to set things up properly from the start, ie high powered lighting, PROPER FERTILIZING (as in dosing with both micro and macro nutrients, not just Iron) and CO2 along with a suitable substrate. After that, it's just water changes and redosing fertilizer, which is easy.
> 
> The plant that is, looks to be dwarf hairgrass. You'll need high light, CO2, good planted substrate and fertilizer to get a dense carpet effect like that. I think planted tanks in general if you set up properly are easy to "grow" so I don't think you'll have any trouble if you go that route.
> [snapback]1021645[/snapback]​


Twich you forgot the most valuable 'ingridient' to make such a tank!

YOU HAVE TO BE TAKASHI AMANO TO DO THIS!!!!!









That pic is from Takashi Amano's Company's office......


----------

